# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Δημιουργία Domain

## paulk

Ένας φίλος έκανε λογαριασμό στο dyndns και θέλει να αγοράσει domain για το καταγραφικό του hikvision.
Πάει να κάνει domain και στο Hostname του βγάζει μια μεγαλη λίστα.
Παίζει ρόλο τι θα επιλέξει?

----------


## elektronio

Το καταγραφικό συνδέεται στο τοπικό Ίντερνετ. Για να μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο καταγραφικό από μακριά πρέπει να ξέρεις την IP του ρουτερ του τοπικού δικτύου. Η διεύθυνση IP του ρούτερ ειναι δυναμική δηλαδή αλλάζει όποτε κάνεις reset το ρούτερ. Για να λύσεις αυτό το πρόβλημα που αν είχες static IP δεν θα το είχες, κάνεις λογαριασμό στο dyndns. Το domain τι το θέλει;

----------


## Samios60

Οχι δεν παιζει ρολο οποιο και να διαλέξεις ...ειναι θεμα δικο σου ...προφανώς θα εννοείς host name

----------


## paulk

> Το καταγραφικό συνδέεται στο τοπικό Ίντερνετ. Για να μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο καταγραφικό από μακριά πρέπει να ξέρεις την IP του ρουτερ του τοπικού δικτύου. Η διεύθυνση IP του ρούτερ ειναι δυναμική δηλαδή αλλάζει όποτε κάνεις reset το ρούτερ. Για να λύσεις αυτό το πρόβλημα που αν είχες static IP δεν θα το είχες, κάνεις λογαριασμό στο dyndns. Το domain τι το θέλει;



Στατική ip δεν έχει... ρώτησε και του είπαν οτι πρεπει να βάλει vdsl για να έχει στατική.
Οπότε αναγκαστικά πρέπει να κάνει domain. Εκτος αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.

----------


## paulk

> Οχι δεν παιζει ρολο οποιο και να διαλέξεις ...ειναι θεμα δικο σου ...προφανώς θα εννοείς host name



Ναι για το host name λέω. Έχρι ρνα κενό να γράψει το όνομα και μτά βγάζει μια λίστα  για παράδειγμα.   
.dvr.org
.pics.org
Εχει και με άλλες καταλήξεις.

----------


## nestoras

Οτι θελει μπορει να διαλεξει. Καθαρα προσωπικο ζητημα ειναι. Απο τη στγμη που θα βγαλει το καταγραφικο στο διαδικτυο, να βαλει εναν δυνατο κωδικο προσβασης.

Να μην ξεχασει να ρυθμισει και το dyndns client του ρουτερ.

----------


## paulk

> Οτι θελει μπορει να διαλεξει. Καθαρα προσωπικο ζητημα ειναι. Απο τη στγμη που θα βγαλει το καταγραφικο στο διαδικτυο, να βαλει εναν δυνατο κωδικο προσβασης.
> 
> Να μην ξεχασει να ρυθμισει και το dyndns client του ρουτερ.



Η κατάληξη τους hostname παίζει ρόλο με τους σερβερ για παράδειγμα το dvr.org με τον pics.com έίναι σε άλλον σερβερ? 

Το dyndns client είναι το πινακάκι στπ ρουτερ που βάζουμε το domain και τους κωδικούς? 

Κωδικό έχει βάλει ένα μακρινάρι με γραμματα σύμβολα και αριθμούς.

Χρειάζεται να ρυθμίσει τίποτα άλλο? 

Επειδή έχει hikvision καταγραφικό, το hikconnect (αν το έγραψα σωστά) είναι καλύτερο?

----------


## kioan

> Απο τη στγμη που θα βγαλει το καταγραφικο στο διαδικτυο, να βαλει εναν δυνατο κωδικο προσβασης.



Και να φροντίζει να έχει αναβαθμισμένο το firmware του καταγραφικού ελέγχοντας περιοδικά για ενημερώσεις.

----------


## paulk

> Και να φροντίζει να έχει αναβαθμισμένο το firmware του καταγραφικού ελέγχοντας περιοδικά για ενημερώσεις.



Ναι αυτό θα του πω να το κοιτάξει. Αν έχει βγει update το κατεβάζει το περνάει σε φλασάκι, το βάζει στο καταγραφικό και πατάει ενημέρωση?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Στατική ip δεν έχει... ρώτησε και του είπαν οτι πρεπει να βάλει vdsl για να έχει στατική.
> Οπότε αναγκαστικά πρέπει να κάνει domain. Εκτος αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.



Αυτό είναι ...ελλειπής ενημέρωση. Η ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το αν η IP είναι στατική ή δυναμική. Επιτρέψτε μου και λίγο ...μάθημα.

*Στατική IP ή δυναμική;

*Ο πάροχος πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο εύρος διευθύνσεων στο διαδίκτυο ( IPs από εδώ και πέρα ) για να δώσει στους πελάτες του. Δυστυχώς οι IPs δεν είναι άπειρες... Το ιδανικό θα ήταν ο κάθε πελάτης να έχει μια συγκεκριμένη IP κάθε φορά που θα συνδέεται ( στατική ). Αυτό όμως θα ήταν ασύμφορο γιατί ο πάροχος θα έπρεπε να έχει τόσες IPs όσους πελάτες έχει ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι συνδεμένοι ή όχι. Οι IPs θα έπρεπε να παραμένουν δεσμευμένες και διαθέσιμες ανα πάσα στιγμή στον πελάτη όταν θελήσει να συνδεθεί. Επειδή όμως ο πάροχος γνωρίζει ότι πρακτικά ποτέ δεν είναι συνδεμένοι όλοι οι πελάτες του τι κάνει λοιπόν; Χρησιμοποιεί δυναμικές IPs! Τώρα την έχω εγώ, μόλις αποσυνδεθώ είναι διαθέσιμη σε κάποιον άλλο. Έτσι ο πάροχος μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει όλους τους πελάτες του με λιγότερες IPs! 100.000 πελάτες; Πόσοι είναι συνδεμένοι ταυτόχρονα ανά πάσα στιγμή; Όχι περισσότεροι από 60-70% δείχνουν οι έρευνες. Άρα με 70.000 δυναμικές IPs κάνεις την δουλειά σου. Αν προσέξετε θα δείτε ότι πουθενά δεν αναφέρω την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης γιατί απλά δεν παίζει κανένα απολύτως ρόλο! Ακόμη και στην παλιά καλή εποχή των PSTN γραμμών μπορούσες να έχεις στατική IP. Επειδή όμως αυτό "κοστίζει" στον πάροχο για αυτό και την πληρώνεις έξτρα. Πόσο ακριβώς είναι εξαρτάται από τον πάροχο.

Ψάχνοντας λίγο το θέμα με το Dyndns είδα ότι δεν είναι δωρεάν πλεόν! Γιατί λοιπόν να πληρώνεις μια ακόμη υπηρεσία όταν μπορείς μόνο με τον πάροχό σου ( και με την αγορά μιας στατικής IP ) να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου; Άτομο που γνωρίζει από internet είπε ότι χρειάζεσαι VDSL για στατική IP; Μήπως ήταν ...υδραυλικός; Συγγνώμη για την ειρωνία αλλά άτομο που γνωρίζει τα βασικά δεν λέει τέτοια πράγματα.
Η πρότασή μου;

Ζητάς από τον πάροχο στατική IPΑγοράζεις ένα domain name ( π.χ. to-magazi-moy.gr )Συνδέεις το domain name με την στατική IP. 

Εκτός και αν το dyndns είναι τόσο πολύ φτηνότερο από τα 3 βήματα που ανέφερα... Που δεν το νομίζω. Άσε που θα έχεις ένα επιπλέον θέμα να σκέφτεσαι. Αν δηλαδή "πέσει" το dyndns δεν θα μπορείς να δεις την κάμερα. Με αυτό που λέω έχεις να ανυσηχείς μόνο για τον πάροχό σου!

Αν θέλεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες ή και βοήθεια μη διστάσεις να ρωτήσεις!

Διόρθωση:
Πριν κάνω την ανάρτηση αυτού είδα ότι η Forthent έχει την στατική IP ...9 ευρώ τον μήνα και το dyndns είναι 55 ευρώ τον χρόνο! Ναι είναι φτηνότερο... 

Υ.Γ.
Το to-magazi-mou.gr είναι διαθέσιμο!  :Lol:  https://www.papaki.com/el/domain-che...-magazi-mou.gr 20 ευρώ για δύο χρόνια !

----------


## paulk

> Αυτό είναι ...ελλειπής ενημέρωση. Η ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το αν η IP είναι στατική ή δυναμική. Επιτρέψτε μου και λίγο ...μάθημα.
> 
> *Στατική IP ή δυναμική;
> 
> *Ο πάροχος πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο εύρος διευθύνσεων στο διαδίκτυο ( IPs από εδώ και πέρα ) για να δώσει στους πελάτες του. Δυστυχώς οι IPs δεν είναι άπειρες... Το ιδανικό θα ήταν ο κάθε πελάτης να έχει μια συγκεκριμένη IP κάθε φορά που θα συνδέεται ( στατική ). Αυτό όμως θα ήταν ασύμφορο γιατί ο πάροχος θα έπρεπε να έχει τόσες IPs όσους πελάτες έχει ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι συνδεμένοι ή όχι. Οι IPs θα έπρεπε να παραμένουν δεσμευμένες και διαθέσιμες ανα πάσα στιγμή στον πελάτη όταν θελήσει να συνδεθεί. Επειδή όμως ο πάροχος γνωρίζει ότι πρακτικά ποτέ δεν είναι συνδεμένοι όλοι οι πελάτες του τι κάνει λοιπόν; Χρησιμοποιεί δυναμικές IPs! Τώρα την έχω εγώ, μόλις αποσυνδεθώ είναι διαθέσιμη σε κάποιον άλλο. Έτσι ο πάροχος μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει όλους τους πελάτες του με λιγότερες IPs! 100.000 πελάτες; Πόσοι είναι συνδεμένοι ταυτόχρονα ανά πάσα στιγμή; Όχι περισσότεροι από 60-70% δείχνουν οι έρευνες. Άρα με 70.000 δυναμικές IPs κάνεις την δουλειά σου. Αν προσέξετε θα δείτε ότι πουθενά δεν αναφέρω την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης γιατί απλά δεν παίζει κανένα απολύτως ρόλο! Ακόμη και στην παλιά καλή εποχή των PSTN γραμμών μπορούσες να έχεις στατική IP. Επειδή όμως αυτό "κοστίζει" στον πάροχο για αυτό και την πληρώνεις έξτρα. Πόσο ακριβώς είναι εξαρτάται από τον πάροχο.
> 
> Ψάχνοντας λίγο το θέμα με το Dyndns είδα ότι δεν είναι δωρεάν πλεόν! Γιατί λοιπόν να πληρώνεις μια ακόμη υπηρεσία όταν μπορείς μόνο με τον πάροχό σου ( και με την αγορά μιας στατικής IP ) να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου; Άτομο που γνωρίζει από internet είπε ότι χρειάζεσαι VDSL για στατική IP; Μήπως ήταν ...υδραυλικός; Συγγνώμη για την ειρωνία αλλά άτομο που γνωρίζει τα βασικά δεν λέει τέτοια πράγματα.
> Η πρότασή μου;
> 
> ...




Έχει OTE double play 24 .οταν πήρε τηλ στον οτε του είπαν οτι πρέπει να βάλει vdsl για να έχει στατική IP.
Τώρα πληρώνει 69 το δίμηνο το ξέρω γιατί έχουμε το ίδιο πακέτο.
Και το dyndns είναι 30 ευρώ το χρόνο για 25-30 domain.

Ναι έχεις δίκιο για το domain dyndns αν πέσει ο σερβερ την κάτσαμε.

Θα του πω να ξανα πάρει αύριο στον οτε να δουμε τι θα του πουν.

----------


## sport_billys

Να πω εγω κάτι άλλο; Γιατί δεν βάζεις το hik-connect το οποίο ειναι δωρεάν και θα βλέπεις απο παντου χωρίς να μπλέκεις με ρυθμίσεις στο ρουτερ και ανοίγεις πόρτες. Ειναι πολυ εύχρηστο και πολυ εύκολο να το κανεις 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> Να πω εγω κάτι άλλο; Γιατί δεν βάζεις το hik-connect το οποίο ειναι δωρεάν και θα βλέπεις απο παντου χωρίς να μπλέκεις με ρυθμίσεις στο ρουτερ και ανοίγεις πόρτες. Ειναι πολυ εύχρηστο και πολυ εύκολο να το κανεις 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Αυτό το ρώτησα στην αρχή του θέματος αλλά απάντηση δεν πήρα. Τι είναι καλύτερο το dyndns ή to hik-connect? 
Μπορείς να μου πεις πως γίνετε?

----------


## Samios60

προσωπικα επιλεγω το server.com

----------


## Samios60

to hikconnect ειναι μεσω cloud  δηλ η εταιρεια hik vision σου παρεχει server δωρεαν για να βλεπεις τις καμερες δεν χρεια ζεται να θυμασαι ip το dyndns σου παρεχει ενα host name που επιλεγεις και δηλωνεις μεσα στο ρουτερ σου και εχεις παντα την ip του dvr η οτι αλλα μονιμως ενημερωμενη με χρεωση 21€ το χρονο...πως γινετε ...λποιπον πρωτα θα κατεβασεις την εφαρμογη του hik connect π.χ μια ειναι η xmeye αλλα θα το δεις απο το manual ...στη συνεχεια θα δημιουργησεις ενα acount και μετα θα σκαναρεις το barcode τις καθε καμερας η Dvr μεσα απο την εφαρμογη και εισαι ετοιμος

----------


## sport_billys

Ποιο μοντέλο καταγραφικό έχεις ; Πρώτα το ενεργοποιηεις απο το μενού του dvr το hik connect και μετά κανεις εγγραφή στην σελίδα www.hik-connect.com και καταχωρεις το serial number


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> to hikconnect ειναι μεσω cloud  δηλ η εταιρεια hik vision σου παρεχει server δωρεαν για να βλεπεις τις καμερες δεν χρεια ζεται να θυμασαι ip το dyndns σου παρεχει ενα host name που επιλεγεις και δηλωνεις μεσα στο ρουτερ σου και εχεις παντα την ip του dvr η οτι αλλα μονιμως ενημερωμενη με χρεωση 21€ το χρονο...πως γινετε ...λποιπον πρωτα θα κατεβασεις την εφαρμογη του hik connect π.χ μια ειναι η xmeye αλλα θα το δεις απο το manual ...στη συνεχεια θα δημιουργησεις ενα acount και μετα θα σκαναρεις το barcode τις καθε καμερας η Dvr μεσα απο την εφαρμογη και εισαι ετοιμος



Εντάξει αύριο που θα πάω στο καταστημα του θα το δω. Οπότε το hik connect δεν χρειάζεται domain. Απλά περνάω το καταγραφικό μέσα στον πρόγραμμα.. Στο pc έχει το ivms-4200 και απο εκεί γίνετε το ίδιο με το hik connect?
Με το hik connect δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο αν θα πέσει ο σερβερ όπως το το dyndns?

----------


## paulk

> Ποιο μοντέλο καταγραφικό έχεις ; Πρώτα το ενεργοποιηεις απο το μενού του dvr το hik connect και μετά κανεις εγγραφή στην σελίδα www.hik-connect.com και καταχωρεις το serial number
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Το καταγραφικό νομίζω είναι DS-7208HGHI-SH/A

----------


## Samios60

2 χρονια εχω Dyndns και δεν εχει πεσει ΠΟΤΕ ο server το ivms4200 εχει hikconnect ειναι για PC για mobile ειναι το ivms4500
στο Dvr στο Lan η Δυκτιο απλα δες αν το cloud ειναι ενεργο ...και εχει ενα 'κωδικο΄'  συνηθως πεντψηφιο θα σου χρειασθει κατα την εγγραφη στο cloud

----------


## FreeEnergy

> 2 χρονια εχω Dyndns και δεν εχει πεσει ΠΟΤΕ ο server το ivms4200 εχει hikconnect ειναι για PC για mobile ειναι το ivms4500
> στο Dvr στο Lan η Δυκτιο απλα δες αν το cloud ειναι ενεργο ...και εχει ενα 'κωδικο΄'  συνηθως πεντψηφιο θα σου χρειασθει κατα την εγγραφη στο cloud



Δεν "κατηγόρησα" ( προσοχή στα εισαγωγικά ) το Dyndns. Δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου... Όταν όμως ..προσθέτεις κι άλλα επίπεδα στην εφαρμογή σου ο κίνδυνος να πάει κάτι στραβά αυξάνεται. Έχεις ένα επίπεδο τον πάροχο. Αν όλη η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει με αυτόν γιατί να προσθέσεις κι άλλο ένα επίπεδο πάνω από αυτό ( Dyndns ); Αν η διαφορά κόστους α) πάροχος + στατική IP και β) πάροχος + Dyndns είναι μεγάλη τότε ναι. Αν όμως είναι μικρή ή ανύπαρκτη γιατί να κάνεις πιο πολύπλοκη την εφαρμογή; Τα περί υπάρξεως VDSL για εφαρμογή στατικής IP με εκπλήσουν δυσάρεστα όταν λέγονται από ...ειδικούς.

----------


## nestoras

Από την αρχή αναφέρθηκε ότι ο γνωστός έχει ήδη λογαριασμό στο dyndns οπότε οι απαντήσεις βασίστηκαν σε αυτό το γεγονός.

Θεωρώ πιο πιθανό να πέσει (ή να κλείσει)  η cosmote πατά η oracle.  :Smile: 
Από πλευράς αξιοπιστίας δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα:
https://uptime.com/dyndns.org

Και γενικά τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια που το χρησιμοποιώ, η μοναδική φορά που είχε downtime ήταν όταν γινόταν η μεταφορά στην oracle κι αυτό για κανά δυό ώρες. Εκείνη την περίοδο υπήρχαν και κάποια θεματάκια με το login στο web interface αλλά ο updater λειτουργούσε κανονικά.

Στατική IP εννοείται ότι μπορείς να ζητήσεις και χωρίς vdsl αλλά δε συμφέρει από πλευράς κόστους (δυσανάλογη αύξηση στο μηνιαίο πάγιο).

Αν τον γνωστό σου τον ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ να υπάρχει 24/7 πρόσβαση απομακρυσμένα θα πρέπει να προβλέψει κι άλλη μέθοδο επικοινωνίας (πχ 4G router ταυτόχρονα με τη σταθερή γραμμή). Επειδή δε νομίζω να είναι τόσο critical το να παρακολουθεί κανείς 24/7 τις κάμερες του, το dyndns θα του κάνει μια χαρα τη δουλειά όπως και σε εκατομμύρια άλλους.

Το hik-connect θεωρείται "τρύπα" στο σύστημα παρακολούθησης μιας και κάποιος "τρίτος" γνωρίζει κωδικούς πρόσβασης κτλ.

----------


## nepomuk

> Τα περί υπάρξεως VDSL για εφαρμογή στατικής IP με εκπλήσουν δυσάρεστα όταν λέγονται από ...ειδικούς.




Συγγνωμη που επεμβαινω αλλα το θεμα αφορα ολους  τους πελατες -συνδρομητες για την προσβαση (σχεδον απαραιτητη πλεον για τα παντα) στο Διαδικτυο.
Ενδεχομενως για Eμπορικους και οχι τεχνικους λογους, ενας ISP δεν δινει στατικη IP ,παρα μονο σε συνδρομητες VDSL.
Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι εσχατως οι isp's προβαινουν σε πολυ μεγαλες επενδυσεις για την επεκταση του δικτυου οπτικων ινων.
Επηξε το ματι μας να βλεπουμε να εγκαθιστανται καινουργιες καμπινες (fiber to the cabinet) καθ απασαν την επικρατειαν .
Κοντολογις: Κυριε FreeEnergy θελεις στατικη για να μη χανεσαι με τον Παπ ; Για να περιποιησαι τιμες τον ΠΖ , ε τοτε  βαλε  Vdsl
και στατικη αφου πλεον η διαθεσιμοτητα περισσευει.Δες το και σαν μοχλο πιεσης.

----------


## Samios60

εγω το χρησιμοποιω επειδη τα ποιο πολλα Dvr δεν ειχαν cloud .....και ναι συμφωνω η στατικη τεχνικα δεν εχει σχεση με VDSL μαλλον θα ειναι επορικο κολπο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## paulk

Τελικά αγόρασε domain και το πέρασε στο ρούτερ. Και όλα μια χαρά.
Για το hik connect και εγώ έχω ακούσει οτι δεν είναι αξιόπιστο.
Όσο για τον ote και την στατική ip δεν ξέρω.. Μπορεί να είναι αυτό που λέτε. Εμπορικό κόλπο για να βάλει vdsl.

----------


## nestoras

Για κανε οτι τους λες οτι θα πας στη vodafone επειδη σου δινουν στατικη IP και μεχρι και σε 56αρα με μοντεμ θα σου πουν οτι υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα αυτη...  :Very Happy:

----------


## kioan

> Κοντολογις: Κυριε FreeEnergy θελεις στατικη για να μη χανεσαι με τον Παπ ; Για να περιποιησαι τιμες τον ΠΖ , ε τοτε  βαλε  Vdsl και στατικη αφου πλεον η διαθεσιμοτητα περισσευει.Δες το και σαν μοχλο πιεσης.



Από τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης:





> *4.* Μην δημοσιεύετε μηνύματα με σκοπό την παρενόχληση, την ειρωνεία ή την προσβολή άλλων μελών της κοινότητας. Ας μη γινόμαστε επιθετικοί και ας μη χρησιμοποιούμε ύβρεις στον λόγο μας αλλά ας στηρίζουμε τις απόψεις μας με λογικά επιχειρήματα.



Μετάφραση: Αν έχετε κάτι να προσφέρετε στην παρούσα συζήτηση, καλώς. Το να πετάτε σπόντες με σκοπό να ξεσπάσει διαμάχη στο παρόν θέμα, δεν επιτρέπεται. 






> *10.* Οι διαχειριστές ή οι συντονιστές έχουν το δικαίωμα να διαγράψουν, να επεξεργαστούν ή να μετακινήσουν οποιοδήποτε μήνυμα το περιεχόμενο του οποίου δεν πληρεί τους όρους χρήσης.



Μετάφραση: Τα άσχετα μηνύματα που εμπίπτουν στο *4* θα διαγράφονται. Κατ' επέκταση, αν θέλετε να μου απαντήσετε σχετικά με τα παραπάνω που έγραψα, παρακαλώ σε προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------

